# Broken Reels



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi I am looking for broken reels, I will consider all reels, Shimano especially. Looking for bait cast or spinning reels I can use as part reels or fixer uppers. I like fixing/buying Abu Garcias such as Ambass, revos, or others. I like to fix old chronarchs. curados, or citicas, cruxis, or any other model reel. Please feel free to let me know what you have, I will buy broken surf reels too, not just limited to small baitcasters, avets, penns, daiwas,abus, newell. I am not above any reel just text (or call) me to let me know what you want to get off of your hands, I have cash or tons of stuff to trade. 832-244-3542


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks 2 cool, still looking


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys,
If you live around the Southwest side or the area, contact Joey. I dropped off three reels for him to clean and he did a great job and I got them back in just over a week. Very reasonable and likes what he does, he does this on the side and you will like his work. The three reels I dropped off to him for a friend got them back in better condition when the were new. Look him or give him a call. He will meet you anywhere.


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Kyle! He speaks the truth guys and gals, I offer quick turn around times, and dependable work. Will work with you on the cost too!


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Still looking for some shimanos, or abu garcias. Just let me know what you got.


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks 2 cool, I will buy your broken reels!


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Any more broken reels?


----------



## Findingtime (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a older Lew's Speed Spin 2 reel I need some bail parts for do you have anything? Thanks


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Still looking 2cool!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

How much to clean? I just fleabayed some 6/0's and 9/0's PM me price thanks.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

iamatt said:


> How much to clean? I just fleabayed some 6/0's and 9/0's PM me price thanks.


Apparently missed the "Banned" part


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Apparently missed the "Banned" part


that's 1 less competitor for you uh :wink:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Andrea1973 said:


> that's 1 less competitor for you uh :wink:


I don't really look at it that way. There is more than enough business out there for everyone. The clients that come to me are word of mouth,and they know I have the business on the side.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> I don't really look at it that way. There is more than enough business out there for everyone. The clients that come to me are word of mouth,and they know I have the business on the side.


Exactly!!!!! There are plenty of reels to work on and most of the time too many. Most everything is word of mouth and if someone else wants to provide this service as well more power to them. The only thing is on this site there is a right way and a wrong way to conduct business which DIP is a perfect example. If your not a paid sponsor you can not openly advertise for yourself, which is what got this guy in trouble to begin with. Nothing against him he just didn't follow the rules on the site so this happened. Also if you pay attention most people try to keep it local and we are all over covering basically all over Houston and MattK is in San Antonio (Matt does amazing paint jobs by the way from what I have seen). Just because we have a business doesn't mean we try to cut each others throats. We all keep it civil and I have personally referred my customers to others like DIP and Pat Wilson when I was backed up and the customer needed a quick turn around that I just couldn't meet at all. By the way if you haven't seen MattK's (San Antonio) paint jobs you should do yourself a favor and go and check them out (http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464830). They are sick and very reasonably priced. You could really have a reel that stands out after he gets a hold of it. Dip can also work some magic on your reels and at times travels to meet clients (he is in the Bryan CS area I believe). See, we do help each other out.:cheers:


----------

